# Solved HP laptop thermal shutdown problem



## Miller_S_B_3454 (Oct 23, 2015)

My wife's HP laptop is 5-years old.  About eighteen months ago it started having thermal shutdowns.  I vacuumed the vents and blew out the vents, but still had the problem.  One of my hobbies is woodworking and three months ago, I had an idea to make a riser for the computer.  I cut four pieces of wood that were 3/4" x 2-1/2" x 2-1/2".  Then I cut a 1/8" centered slot on two sides of each piece.  Next I cut four strips of wood that were 1/8" thick to the length and width of the laptop.  I glued the strips into the grooves to form the blocks into a rectangle.  To prohibit the laptop from slipping off the riser, I cut eight pieces of Rubbermaid shelf liner to fit the blocks of wood and using double sided tape, I applied the liner to the blocks.  We placed the riser under the laptop and have not had a thermal shutdown since, because there is now ample room for air to circulate.  It raised the computer only 3/4" and solved the problem.  Only scrap pieces of wood were used, so my cost was $0.00.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 23, 2015)

Miller_S_B_3454 said:


> My wife's HP laptop is 5-years old.  About eighteen months ago it started having thermal shutdowns.  I vacuumed the vents and blew out the vents, but still had the problem.  One of my hobbies is woodworking and three months ago, I had an idea to make a riser for the computer.  I cut four pieces of wood that were 3/4" x 2-1/2" x 2-1/2".  Then I cut a 1/8" centered slot on two sides of each piece.  Next I cut four strips of wood that were 1/8" thick to the length and width of the laptop.  I glued the strips into the grooves to form the blocks into a rectangle.  To prohibit the laptop from slipping off the riser, I cut eight pieces of Rubbermaid shelf liner to fit the blocks of wood and using double sided tape, I applied the liner to the blocks.  We placed the riser under the laptop and have not had a thermal shutdown since, because there is now ample room for air to circulate.  It raised the computer only 3/4" and solved the problem.  Only scrap pieces of wood were used, so my cost was $0.00.



it may not be shutting down but I guarantee you its still running hot
hp laptops of that vintage are known for having issues with the thermal paste drying out AND having brittle solder
I would disassemble the laptop and replace the thermal paste and probably the foam thermal pads as well
then again its 5 years old so WHEN it burns up it burns up ...


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 23, 2015)

Sounds nice... Should have posted in the "Cases, Modding & Electronics" forum section, though.
Maybe, a mod will move it.

Would be nice, and helpful, if you would post some pics of the project you have made.

Anyway, welcome to TPU!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 23, 2015)

Thermal paste drying out is not a problem (as long as the bond is not broken) because the product is still there occupying the space, thus preventing any insulating air from sneaking in (source: see last paragraph under,  "How should thermal compound be applied?").  Brittle solder is certainly bad, but I suspect your fan(s) are no longer running up to speed, in addition to dust build up in places where vacuuming and blowing cannot reach. Fan bearings do wear and the added friction caused by worn bearings not only slows down the fans, but adds heat too.

I think your riser idea was excellent.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 23, 2015)

95Viper said:


> Sounds nice... Should have posted in the "Cases, Modding & Electronics" forum section, though.
> Maybe, a mod will move it.
> 
> Would be nice, and helpful, if you would post some pics of the project you have made.
> ...


Done.


----------



## peche (Oct 23, 2015)

proper clean process to that computer may be the solution on that problem my friend, is not about raising it, is about to do a deep clean, if you know how to will be perfect, if not take the computer to a computer workshop, they will do it for you,

also sharing some photos will be excellent, !

there is another great invention: 


Spoiler: laptop coolers!


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 23, 2015)

peche said:


> proper clean process to that computer may be the solution on that problem my friend, is not about raising it, is about to do a deep clean, if you know how to will be perfect, if not take the computer to a computer workshop, they will do it for you,
> 
> also sharing some photos will be excellent, !
> 
> there is another great invention:


its a circa-2010`ISH is hp laptop likely a late 2009 model
I would bet my next paycheque that the thermal paste is dried out
andor the cooler is slightly warped and will need some copper shims or thermal pads
every single hp laptop made from 2005 to 2011 had this issue especially the ones with Nvidia Geforce graphics and if he doesn't take care of it properly the laptop is doomed to fail eventually
gluing wood to it is not a solution,it just mitigates the real issue its just going to get worse from here


----------



## peche (Oct 23, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> gluing wood to it is not a solution,it just mitigates the real issue its just going to get worse from here


100% true....



OneMoar said:


> I would bet my next paycheque that the thermal paste is dried out


also here too.....



OneMoar said:


> andor the cooler is slightly warped and will need some copper shims or thermal pads


also deep clean on all cooler fins.... for sure...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 23, 2015)

And again, dried out thermal paste (TIM) does not mean it needs replacing. The whole purpose of TIM is to displace any trapped air. So as noted in that link I provided above, just because the solvents used to make it pliable in the tube for easy spreading dries out, the silver or ceramic or silicone (or whatever) based product is still there and it is still displacing the air. After all, it is the metal to metal contact between the mating surfaces that conducts most efficiently. The TIM (when properly applied) only fills the microscopic pits and valleys in the mating surfaces. And again, it is still doing that.

There is NO thermal paste maker that says their product needs replacing just because it has dried (or has become x number of years old) after a proper application as long as the bond has not been broken.

Deep cleaning, on the other hand, would be helpful.

But so does elevating the notebook with those wooden risers. And I agree too a notebook cooling pad can help, but so does just using the notebook on a hard flat surface and NEVER EVER on your lap, carpet, bed, etc.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 23, 2015)

Bill_Bright said:


> Snip.



Please do not start this again! You made your point, leave it at that please.


----------

